# Teaser for Tomorrow



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Getting ready to fire up the smoker in the AM.
I have a big ten pound butt all ready to go low-n-slow with hickory.

*Rub*
1C Brown sugar
1C Smoked Paprika 
3/4C Seasoned salt
2T Garlic and Onion powders


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good but save the mustard for the hotdogs! Just kidding. Everyone has their opinion but what works for you is what's good!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This cook is being done a about 225'F over Hickory.
I just basted with a 50/50 mix of Apple/Orange juice.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

You dirty dog that looks so freekin good i wish i was your neighbor


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

k-dog said:


> You dirty dog that looks so freekin good i wish i was your neighbor


Thanks.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks great ....but shouldn't the slow be ON top of the pork? Just kidding....lol....awesome looking!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

WAHOOU39 said:


> Looks great ....but shouldn't the slow be ON top of the pork? Just kidding....lol....awesome looking!


The large side is broccoli rice, the onions aren't Slaw they're Sriracha Pickled Onions. And yes, they go on the Sammie's.

Appreciate the compliments.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Certainly looks tasty....thank you for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome looking food chili


----------

